
ANNE Stack – Angular JS, Node, Neo4J and Express - sheldor
http://www.42id.com/articles/anne-stack-angular-js-node-neo4j-and-express/
======
zamalek
Mentally I've classified stacks into the same category as turn-key: not worth
bothering with. ANNE might be a good choice for the types of problems you
face, or your specific workflow. As for the rest of us? We probably have our
own unique stacks.

The concept of stacks died alongside the last relevant stack: LAMP.

It is a nice article on Neo4J, but there is virtually nothing on why you would
use node, express or angular. Most likely because practically anything else
could take their place.

~~~
k__
Yes.

Even if the stack is what you would use anyway, the stack could use different
versions of the parts you would use.

~~~
zamalek
Stacks were absolutely great back in the day, when getting getting all the
moving parts required some legwork. I remember the LAMP installer for Windows
- I was up-and-running and making a PHP app in minutes. One of the most usable
pieces of software to come out of the open source community, it was great.

These days those moving parts are usually an "npm install", "go install" or
"apt get" away. Meaning that this:

> different versions

Becomes significantly more important than having a single install bundle.

------
lclarkmichalek
Eugh, Neo4J. Before you start using a graph database, ask yourself, what
proportion of my queries are going to require complex graph traversals? If the
answer isn't 'a metric shitton', then you might do better in choosing a more
traditional datastore.

~~~
master_shake
I could not disagree more. Neo4j has got to be the most intuitive, simplistic
database structure on earth. The php client is amazingly optimized, even for
super small datasets, it murders sql. The graph visiualizer is beautiful and
extremely helpful. I might even argue that it has better documentation than
SQL because it's all in one place with instructional videos and tutorials. If
you live in silicon valley, you can go to their office for "office hours" and
they give you pizza and beer and teach you how to use it. It so simple and
easy to use a child could do it.

~~~
dasil003
Simple and easy is not really what I'm looking for in a database. I mean sure
those are nice, but they are orthogonal to the important issues, which I'll
loosely classify as power. A lot of people flocked to MongoDB based on the
promise of ease-of-use plus scalability, but then realized there's no free
lunch, and actually learning SQL was a small price to pay for the power of
modern RDBMSes. They partied hard with their schema-less designs, pushing code
faster than anyone ever thought possible, right up until they learned the
purpose and value of data integrity.

This is not to say that Neo4j is just an overhyped fad DB, but saying that the
structure is "intuitive [and] simplistic" is not confidence inspiring.

------
hamburglar
I'm convinced people are learning and inventing new components just so they
can invent new stackronyms. I'm starting a new project using Angular, Node,
and for some reason I can't quite put my finger on, a combination of Apache
and Lighttpd.

edit: Actually, I realized this needs a storage component, and obviously that
would be LevelDB, so I could lose Lighttpd, which was redundant anyway.

~~~
wtf_is_up
Ah yes, the ANAL stack. It's really nice, if you can talk your boss into
allowing it.

------
robotkilla
said before, saying it again - I still like backbone + underscore templates
better than AngularJS. When written using standard JS patterns I find that
stack easier to work with, coupled with whatever (usually either Django or
Loopback) on the backend.

~~~
aikah
tens of thousands of apps have been developed with Backbone,that's not an
issue.But tens of thousands of app have been developed with jQuery only
too,you understand what i'm getting to.

~~~
weego
That people have managed well enough for years without monolithic frameworks?

~~~
aikah
then let's talk about management cost of these projects doing well enough.It's
never good enough.

~~~
robotkilla
that doesn't mean its because of the chosen framework. i would love to see
actual breakdowns of productivity on a similar project performed by a single
team, once with angular once with Product B, by a dev team who is equally
capable in Angular as they are Product B.

~~~
aikah
The difference between project A with angular and project A without angular is
that project A team without angular would need to develop its own framework,
its own coding style,conventions,... been there done that.

~~~
robotkilla
I would just say "framework" instead of Angular.

That said, it seems the real issues that frame works solve are those of teams
who are unable or unwilling to establish their own set of coding standards and
thus fall back on using some other team of dev's coding standards.

I'm not saying that's a bad thing - I'm all for frameworks on the backend, and
like I said above, I'm for (loose) frameworks on the frontend (backbone +
underscore).

I don't mind standards, but I'm against Angular becoming the standard because
its not very good.

------
languagehacker
Hey can we not just make up stacks that spell things?

Believe it or not, each one of these components are choices you should make an
independent educated decision about, and then make sure that those educated
decisions integrate well. Integration with best-in-class solutions is A
criterion, but not the only one.

Like, can you imagine someone using a stack like this to build a to-do list
app, just because?

Also, what I'm seeing is someone lumping one of the best graph databases I've
seen in with some utter schlock technologies just to force a catchy analogy to
a separate anagram.

------
bonn1
Node: yes

Express: yes

Neo4J: why not

Angular: rather not

~~~
timdafweak
Not trolling, but I am rather curious. Why Angular: Why not ?

~~~
aikah
why angular? because once you understand the framework it's totally RAD. You
can build complex applications in a matter of hours , and you don't even have
to think about the app architecture , everything has to be in a certain place.
AngularJS comes with a lot of battery included and for every task there is an
angular module.

Why not angular ? hmm i'd say , the angular team fucked up with version 2.x
announcement. I personally don't like this atScript/Typescript thing ,It's no
longer safe to begin an angular project that will have to be maintained for
years as devs don't really know if angular 1.x will still be maintained by
Google 2,3,4,5 years from now.

With 1.x if you were into jQuery plugins, you could easily include them into
any angular project which makes development really easy. You don't need to
write classes or stuff like that, just write a function , put a bit of markup
into the HTML and voila, you have a functional angularJS app.

I'm still using angularjs because it's just the best MVC framework out
there.React isn't a framework but a view engine. React doesn't solve any
architectural problem other than the view.

~~~
findjashua
'React doesn't solve any architectural problem other than the view'

Fair enough. But, when coupled with a flux implementation (like Reflux) and a
router (like React Router), what do you find missing in the React toolkit?

------
PaulHoule
This is your brain. This is drugs. This is your brain on drugs.

Any questions?

